# Is Pigeon Hobby Growing? Or Declining?



## Jane01 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I've been out of the pigeon hobby for many years - since the early 1980s when I started college. I'm just now returning to this wonderful hobby and am wondering what the general status of the hobby is.

I'm curious - Has interest in the pigeon hobby been growing in past years? Or, has interest in our great hobby been declining? I would love to hear commnets from you - especially from some of you who have been in the hobby for many years. I know back in the 70's there was a big push to get young people interested in the hobby to keep it alive.

Is the hobby alive and well today?

Thank you in advance for your comments!

Jane.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jane,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for your interest in pigeons, I'm sure you will enjoy the hobby once again.

Are you talking about the sport of racing, showing (fancy) birds, or just having birds for pleasure?


----------



## Jane01 (Feb 25, 2007)

The pigeon hobby in general - showing and racing. Thank you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi again,

I'm sure our members will have much to post, as many are actively involved in the different aspects of the sport.

The pigeon hobby as far as racing seems to be growing here in Florida, however some people are getting discouraged because of the number of increasing hawks that are interfering with training of the young and flying the birds, in general.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

The hobby of racing pigeons is in decline in the UK. The Royal Racing Pigeon Association state that membership fell by 6 per cent last year(2006) to 34,500. Despite the Queen having lofts, pigeon racing has been hit by an unfashionable image - old men in flat caps with string holding up their trousers! Many have become disillusioned by heavy young bird losses, Avian Influenza and the restriction on racing last year resulted in fanciers giving up.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

In short, I would say that a lot depends on where you are. I think that the sport its self is generally declining, BUT, some parts of the country still have the big clubs and combines and they'll be around for quite a while longer. Other parts of the country are just barely hanging on. 
There's lots of reasons for that and I could write a book, but I know that I'd get carried away and probably wind up p............ someone off, so I'll just keep my mouth shut I suppose. Less trouble that way.  
I can tell you this.........and I've only HEARD this, because we've only been racing for 5 years. If you've actually been away from the sport and have had no contact with racers for 20 plus years.......you've got quite a surprise coming. Some of those surprises are good though. 
IN MY OPINION..........to stay in the game, you truly have to love doing it and have MUCH patience and tolerance with your fellow flyers.
I'm getting started already, so I'll just leave it at that. 
You say you're getting back into the hobby......is that showing or racing or both?
I don't show birds and know nothing about that aspect of pigeons, so someone else will have to chime in.
In any case, whichever you are getting back into...........good luck.

PS: I guess the best thing that has happened is the electronic clocks. If it wasn't for those, we wouldn't be in the racing sport at all.


----------



## Jane01 (Feb 25, 2007)

As far as the pigeon hobby goes, are "show" pigeons more popular than racing pigeons?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Jane,

I am writing from Sri Lanka, here the racing pigeons are declining because we dont have no events for them. Fancy breeds and endurance breeds such as the high flyers and homers are on the rise because people fnd them more easier and interesting to keep. Over all, pigeons are on the rise.


----------



## Steph (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello everyone
I have found that in the UK the Young People are just not bothered about Pigeons, I tried myself to take some of my own into School for a Show and tell lesson only to be told that they would "rather not have any Pigeons in the School with this Avian Flu going around" when I told them Pigeons cannot catch this Virus, I was then told "they are only rats with wings" I gave up on the idea as I was having no Luck, I have been told that the NPA juvenille section is almost devoid of Members, The membership is right down in my club in as much as In a few years Time I dont think there will be any young people keeping Pigeons which is going to be a sad loss, but I will keep trying as best as i can to keep things Going.

Steph.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Only very few young people get into pigeons because they have so many other things to do. in time when they get older they will get into the hobby.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jane01 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've been out of the pigeon hobby for many years - since the early 1980s when I started college. I'm just now returning to this wonderful hobby and am wondering what the general status of the hobby is.
> 
> ...


Hello Jane,

I don't know where you reside on this planet. I think people tend to view the world through their own tiny little perspective, of what is going on in their little part of the world. Most reports that I have seen, indicate that somewhere around 1,000,000 people around the world keep pigeons. Some areas are experiencing strong growth, while other areas are declining. Overall, I would say that the world population of pigeon keepers is growing. But, you must understand the difficulty in trying to determine the growth in countrys such as China, where numbers upward of 300,000 are believed to exsist. 

Bottom line, is if you live in Anytown, Pa. USA , it really means little if anything...if there are 10,000 more Chinese who have pigeons next month, now does it ?..... Fewer people % wise, own horses then they once did in the USA. but, that really does not mean anything if you are interested in owning a horse. The same with pigeons, so don't let the world population of fellow pigeon people, have any negative influence on you.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

*so-so*

Here in Pakistan, the SHOWING hobby is next to zero.. Maybe a show in 2-4 years in ONE particular city, LAhore where the pigeon hobby is at its best.. 

All over Pakistan, pigeon lovers like me or the rich keep fancy breeds just to admire them where these breeds are out of the reach of middle class families..
Being rich, the fancy breeds are sometimes tooooo expensive as only some breeders keep them.. A frillback is Rs.30000/- ($500) at the least and so people refrain as the everage income of a commoner is abt Rs.3000-12000/-.. I was able to get fantails as they are the most easily available fancy breed, costing from Rs.500-1500/-

ON the whole, the sport of racing is negligible whereas tippler competitions are a plenty.. Every other house in slums or Lahore has a loft on their roof housing 100+ pigeons! Tipplers and flying breeds are kept mostly..

So the pigeon hobby is growing as many youngsters are finding/exploring new ways of quality entertainment.. Believe me 2 pigeons are better than F.R.I.E.N.D.S or Simpsons!


----------



## Jane01 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Warren,

Thank you for your post. I ask about the status of the pigeon hobby simply beacuse I want to be informed about what has been taking place since I have been away. I would think this topic would be of interest to most fanciers who are involved in showing, racing, etc. I agree that fanciers should not be discouraged simply because a decline has taken place. I have pigeons because I enjoy them, not because others may or may not approve. Any other comments about the state of the hobby in the U.S.? 

Thank you to all who have replied to my post.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Jane01 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've been out of the pigeon hobby for many years - since the early 1980s when I started college. I'm just now returning to this wonderful hobby and am wondering what the general status of the hobby is.
> 
> ...


 YES the pigeon hobby has grown smaller over the many years. But it is still alive, less people think of the pigeon as a hobby in todays world. It will perhaps decline even more as cities and towns plus neighborhood restrictions limit the keeping. Birds though have made vast improvements towards the standard, toward the race quality. TO GET YOUTH INVOLVED MORE WOULD BE A SHOT IN THE ARM Keeping this fine hobby going is worth the efferts.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Would like to add one more comment...

With the panic and ignorance over Bird Flu, only time will tell what the impact will be on the pigeon hobby in the U.S. and around the world...


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

If like you people start raring pigeons we can experience growth. I really love my pigeons and i can't expalin why. Something about them.


----------



## kiwileo89 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Young pigeon problem*

I have a pigeon that is about eight weeks of age and is not growing like his egg mate. He is still not walking and his feathers are still incased in the casing. He eats and drinks on his own as long as I keep food in front of him. I'm not sure if I should have helped him or not. I couldn't let him die from starvation. His parents quit feeding him also. Any advise would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kiwileo89 said:


> I have a pigeon that is about eight weeks of age and is not growing like his egg mate. He is still not walking and his feathers are still incased in the casing. He eats and drinks on his own as long as I keep food in front of him. I'm not sure if I should have helped him or not. I couldn't let him die from starvation. His parents quit feeding him also. Any advise would be helpful. Thank you.


I've asked a Moderator to move this post to it's own thread. Hold on.......


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

I was born and raised in England.Let alone that both my Grandfather's had pigeon's. There were at least two or three loft's on every block. To me it was a very contagious hobby. My neighbour's, my friend's alway's had an interest in my bird's. It was a given, you either had pigeon's or you did'nt.
What went "wrong" between now and then, I do not know. Maybe the time that is needed, maybe the expence. Maybe that desire for instant gratification (not happening in pigeon's).
Also keep in mind that, we are not alone in the decline (at least in the western world).
Rabbit club's, canary club's have seen there number's dwindle. I saw a title of a book, I paraphrase " our children have a nature deficit" I think that sum's it up.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

This Hobby is always in the State of change. True the Hay days might be over, but with the Economy going the way it is, believe it or not.. I think it will see an up turn in coming Years.
People are not willing to spend 6 grand on a Cruise, well at least most,(HI CHRIS!) But to put out 20 or so Bucks on feed a week is something that most could find a way to do. AND they are staying Home more, or so i am told.This Discussion has been going on since i first found out there 
WAS such a thing as Pigeons, 1961?, six years old. Pigeons are a part of most Cultures, although not as excepted as Dogs and Cats... Still a part. Dave


----------



## Firstimer1 (Jan 20, 2006)

I haven't posted here a lot but do frequent it often. I find this to one of the best pigeon sites on the net. Most here are very knowledgeable and just down right good people. I need good, smart friends when it come to pigeons. 

I choose to start raising pigeons about 4 years ago. My dad did it when I was real young. His loft was the top of the garage. I don't believe he influenced me much because was I real young, 

I raise white homers, not for racing or anything. I've done a few weddings, funerals, and birthdays over the last few years and it is very rewarding. 

For me, my pigeons are a source of gratitude, rewards, excitement, and sometimes fear along with wondering when you start the YB training cycles.


----------



## Firstimer1 (Jan 20, 2006)

I know this, everyone from my neighbors to friends and family, all know about my pigeons. A neighbor from 3 blocks down came to me late one evening and said one of my pigeons is sitting on his roof. Hawk had got after thru it off track. He told me watches my pigeons every time I loft fly them. 

My elderly neighbor told my wife the other day that we must be special in Gods eyes because white doves are always circling our house. 

One of draw backs is, it takes a lot time. Thank goodness that my wife understands....


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I can make up an answer by saying it is declining in some areas, but increasing in some. Membership and house loft numbers seemed to be decreasing in England and in Belgium itself, but probably increasing in China and Taiwan.

Most people probably don't view having pigeons as pets. They rather have those indoor birds that you can buy in a pet store. I started with those, too, and then I graduated to pigeons.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

The Average pigeon Keeper Views his or her Birds as Partners, not really Pets per say..Dave


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I believe the percentage of the population that keeps pigeons in America is declining.

There are lots more restrictions on keeping pigeons then ever existed before. 
Look at the recent posts on one unfortunate women's failed attempt to keep her pigeons.

Many people in urban and suburban areas have no significant experience with any animals besides cats, dogs and a few, more common, small, pet animals.

Many people feel if they have no interest in something, no one else should either and they allow laws to be passed that trample the rights of others.

Many people consider animals unclean and have a real disconnect with nature.

Last year when I was hatching a lot of barred rock chicks. I had several people ask if they were the kind of chicken that layed edible eggs. One woman, when I told her they layed large brown eggs, asked if the brown ones were ok to eat. I found their questions kind of funny but disheartening too.

Most of the people I know that keep pigeons locally are 65 or older.

There have been 4 pigeon fanciers, that I know of, in Southwest, Ohio, that have died since the beginning of the year.

More of my customers are over the age of 50 then under it.

I see some hope in the large influx of people into America, from other countries, where pigeons are more commonly kept and respected.
About 1/3 of my younger buyers are foreign born, mainly from Hispanic, Asian and Arabic countries.

I encourage everyone to take time to talk positively about pigeons with their friends and neighbors. Show your birds off and if you get a chance to do a demonstration or a "show and tell" at a school take it.

Keith


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Keith C. you said :


"Many people feel if they have no interest in something, no one else should either and they allow laws to be passed that trample the rights of others."

How very true ! Its not only pigeons , but almost anything else you can think of . Some people seem to make a career out of sticking their nose in other peoples business . I've found that a lot of those regulators and whiners are themselves dull , boring people with no interests or hobbies that amount to much . Of course if anybody tried to curtail their activities they'd sure piss and moan . 

seems like its getting worse too as people lose contact with nature , the outdoors and what freedom is all about . 

hambone


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

I should have mentioned that here in northern Arizona where I live there is no activity as far as pigeon clubs or places to buy birds . In fact sometimes the feed stores are out of pigeon mix because of lack of interest . But on the other hand there doesn't seem to be much bias AGAINST pigeons either . 

There is quite a number of ferals in Kingman , but people just take them for granted as a wild bird species . They havnt experianced the joys of raising and keeping pigeons as pets .  and its never caught on . 

hambone


----------



## Javis123 (Jan 1, 2011)

warriec said:


> Hi Jane,
> 
> I am writing from Sri Lanka, here the racing pigeons are declining because we dont have no events for them. Fancy breeds and endurance breeds such as the high flyers and homers are on the rise because people fnd them more easier and interesting to keep. Over all, pigeons are on the rise.


Are there any racing pigeon clubs in Sri Lanka?


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I think, that the( Hobby) Is Keeping Pigeons in itself. Racing, Showing, Ect. is just PART of The Hobby. Theres nothing wrong with Racing, Showing, Ect, Ect.
Keeping Pigeons is a Joy! Not everyone can do it.
I think that you will find that the number of people that keep pigeons for the fun of it is definately growing.  Not everyone can afford the expense of long distance flying,Showing, Ect.
Many are very content to keep Backyard Pigeons. 
Covert Pigeons? 
It is a known fact that you can train your Pigeons to feed (for free) elswhere besides their own loft.
Keeping Pigeons IS A HOBBY! 
It is nothing but astounding, to a newbie.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I think that having pigeons is not going to go away any time soon. It has been a hobby since the roman empire, greeks, persians and many other places, and I am sure that it will be around longer. But here in virginia it is an iffy hobby. I think people just keep their birds for fun, no racing and showing. I have only met two people in virginia that has pigeons and doves.


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

A great way to somewhat get an idea of the interest in the younger generation and pigeons would be a site such as this. The young flock to the internet for everything. I think account activity would help. Besides that, club membership would be the next best thing. 

As for myself, I have always been intrigued by pigeons. How they fly in one big flock, live as a community, how they will keep coming back, all the different colors, how they can be tamed. I also think they look COOL!

I do feel, that the hobbie is declining. Racing pigeons may grow? However, I have seen tradition/hobbies turn into a sport, which then turns into a business, which then turns into an industry. Not sure as to how I would feel about this yet?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

1,000,000 pigeon flyers in China !!!.........Alamo


----------



## Javis123 (Jan 1, 2011)

ValencianFigs said:


> I think that having pigeons is not going to go away any time soon. It has been a hobby since the roman empire, greeks, persians and many other places, and I am sure that it will be around longer. But here in virginia it is an iffy hobby. I think people just keep their birds for fun, no racing and showing. I have only met two people in virginia that has pigeons and doves.


I live in Alexandria, VA. I have been trying to find a club here in NoVA, but the closest is in Silver Springs MD.


----------

